# How is Everyone?



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi ya'all







how are you all, have we all managed to scrape through the winter so far? please check in and let us know how your getting on!My news, I've been very busy with work all over december, but I get a week off in 8 days I can't wait! My boyfriend will be coming to visit and although money is a bit tight after the christmas period hopefully we can have some fun!I also now have a new room mate a nice Canadian girl, and she has the two cutest dogs....who seem to have adopted me as their second mummy (probably because I'm a big softie when it comes to cute furry things!) I get them all to myself all day, they come in and sleep on my bed until I get up, then I take them to play ball down the fields once in the morning and once in the afternoon, and they absolutely love being cuddled and kissed all the time - they are like a pair of teddy bears!Here are some pictures of my new adopted babies...Coco


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi! I enjoyed the pictures...Happy New Year..a little late, but from the heart~!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Oh Clair! I'm so happy for you that you get to have these lovely dogs in your life!!! They're so cute and have such great smiles. They can be such good medicine too, when you're feeling bad.How are things going with the new roommate? Did you tell her about your health issues yet? I managed to scrape by ok as well. Though, with company, and staying a bit busier than usual I do feel a bit run down. So still trying to not get MORE behind than I already am, while resting at the same time. Came out ok, and my boys (furry boys, that is) got plenty of great loot. LOLHope you can have a bit of money left over to fool around with!


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi M&M and Rowe2







My two fur-babies are lovely, very loving and cute although constantly wanting attention and to play ball! It gets me out the house every day for some exercise...although I'm not too keen on going out in nasty weather but the babies won't have it any other way they are raring to go and get very excited! I love having them around the house, now I never feel lonely...I always have two happy faces to greet me at the door!It's taking me a little time to get used to them clambering all over me in bed every time I move they assume I'm awake and I get a face wash! but I'll get used to it.I wonder how everyone else is....


----------

